# Nice ERC Pasture Queen



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally took this pasture queen apart. Got a lot of stuff from her including some 5.5" square porch posts, some decking, siding, and lots of flitches. 

[attachment=13207]

[attachment=13208]


I took this 4' x 8' book matched 12/4 table top pair out of her middle. the grain in her is crazy nice with lots of curl and figure and color contrasts . . 

[attachment=13209]


Also got a nice 8/4 bar top from her . . . 

[attachment=13210]

Also took at least a dozen peppermill blanks form the curly/figured sections. Will post a pic after I turn one. Had fun taking this one apart, and to be so big and solid was unusual - I got a ton of wood from this fat little 8 footer. 

[attachment=13211]

:irishjig:


----------



## 65BAJA (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow. That bookmatched set is really beautiful.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's one of the places I took mill blanks. 

[attachment=13214]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 6, 2012)

wow awsome old girl there kevin beutiful!!! duck


----------



## DomInick (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow!!!!! Very impressive Kevin. 
Beautiful. You did a great job in the milling, yielding a lot of good wood.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Finally took this pasture queen apart. Got a lot of stuff from her including some 5.5" square porch posts, some decking, siding, and lots of flitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see a cat face very cool !! duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow! Really cool stuff! I bet it smelled awesome!........those don't look like hobbit feet.....


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow Kevin, I hardly have time to keep up with my turning, and you are turning and milling both. Your amazing. :hatsoff:


----------



## gvwp (Nov 6, 2012)

Simply beautiful wood Kevin. What more can one say? Excellent job on the milling!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wowzers...that..is ... some beautiful wood.


----------



## Mizer (Nov 6, 2012)

That was a big'un for sure and sound too boot. I was wondering if you had sliced up that pasture queen yet.


----------



## gridlockd (Nov 7, 2012)

Love that bar top! I can only imagine the depth she'll show with a nice smooth epoxy coating over top. gorgeous! great harvest!


----------

